
When Seeing Isn't Solving – Detroit's Foreclosure Crisis in 18 Slides - rmason
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XV65qjWS43TXafrUSGBKtbObU0Jkue_ij99s47e0AHo/edit
======
rmason
Here's the money quote and why solving the problem is so damned difficult:

"If everyone in Detroit paid their property taxes on time to the city, then
the county would be in worse financial condition. This is not a strong
incentive to solve the problem."

Jerry is a good friend of mine. He came to Detroit just as the recession (or
in Michigan the depression) hit. I first heard of him when he made the public
statement that Detroit's problems could be solved with better data. He was
roundly mocked and derided.

However I had the opposite reaction, I've got to meet this guy because he's
right. Change has come much more slowly than either of us could have predicted
once policy makers had better data.

